# Nissan Altima Air Bag Light



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

We have a 1994 Nissan Alitma with 123,000 miles. Overall it has been a good car, however now things are starting to happen. The most recent is the Air Bag Light comes on and stays on with the ignition. Does anyone know what sensor and location controls this?
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

ur airbag is dead! have ur air bag inspected it like that in quite a few 1st gen altimas. u want answers go to http://WWW.ALTIMAS.NET/ and ul find them !!!


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

lpl11 said:


> *We have a 1994 Nissan Alitma with 123,000 miles. Overall it has been a good car, however now things are starting to happen. The most recent is the Air Bag Light comes on and stays on with the ignition. Does anyone know what sensor and location controls this?
> Thanks *


 Is it flashing or on all the time ??


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

The Air Bag Light is staying on all the time.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

You might check the fuse for it. If the fuse blows it senses something is wrong with the airbag. I believe the fuse box for the air bag is under the hood.


----------



## cashthis (Mar 30, 2004)

*my air bag light blinks!!*



skylineawd said:


> You might check the fuse for it. If the fuse blows it senses something is wrong with the airbag. I believe the fuse box for the air bag is under the hood.




my air bag light blinks what wrong here?


----------



## scottyb (Dec 24, 2004)

cashthis said:


> my air bag light blinks what wrong here?


Get in your car, shut the door.
Turn the ignition to the ON position, but don't start.
Now, open the door and reach down with your left hand where the door open button is.
Push in the button 7 times.
Shut the door.
Start the car.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't agree with short cutting the safety systems if the light is blinking one of the sensors is malfuntioning or the spiral connector in the steering column is bad. Try taking it to Autozone or such where they can connect it to the diagnostic port and read the codes for the restraint system. Then at least you know why the light is on but the bags won't deploy in most cases in an accident.

Troy


----------



## Neesan (Dec 31, 2004)

I would just pull the fuse. I remember reading that year had faulty bags. People were going blind because of the way or angle they deployed


----------



## jhbjr1931 (Dec 1, 2008)

Flashing. Just replaced both airbags, sensor, and the clock spring.


----------

